# New designs from Chris Morejohn



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Here are a few new designs available in plan form where all parts can be cut out via patterns.

The Turbot 16’ design can be built to shorter lengths down to 12’.
This design has 2 different lower chine options. It can be built in cedar strip or core. Depending on interior layout this design can weigh from 150-250 lbs at 16’
It’s design is based off my own personal skiffs I have used daily for the past 30 years. It’s a very seaworthy hull Shape. In my own skiff it has crossed the Gulf Stream many times.
This design can take power up to 30 hp. It can be rowed too. 

The Reef Wrasse 14’ & 16’ skiffs will be the lightest shallowest true technical flats skiffs available today for the home builder. These skiffs are designed to be able to carry all your fly rods in conventional rod racks under the side decks like a true flats skiff. These are not sit on top of a cooler on a Paddle board type of craft.
The can weigh using regular eglass cloth and polyester resin from 90-115 lbs depending on interior build layout chosen. If using carbon then they can weigh 15% less.

all the above skiffs material cost can range from $1400-2500.00 depending on materials used.
Man hours to build depend on interior design and previous building experience.
The Turbot should take from 200 hours to 350 hours if going with a conventional deck layout.
The Reef Wrasses will take from 40-80 hours max.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

New Chris Morejohn design the Reef Wrasse 14-16
Here are photos


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I have way to many projects going on right now but it’s getting harder and harder looking at your plans and the build threads, and not jump in and start building one...


----------



## Open Fly -The Later Years (Feb 1, 2020)

Does anyone have pics or video of a newly built Reef Wrasse (Slippery Dick)


----------



## Open Fly -The Later Years (Feb 1, 2020)

Would really like to see one running and poling


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

CM, just to clarify. Are you saying you've taken your personal Turbot across to the Bahamas? If so that's pretty cool for a 16x4 skiff, and I'd dig hearing about the trip.


----------



## SoulFish (Dec 16, 2021)

Are there any picts or videos of this boat after being built?


----------

